# Age limit ?



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi

Can someone please tell me what the upper age limit is for becoming a surrogate ?

I have been thinking about this for a long time.  I can't do it at the moment while my twins are so young but don't want time to pass by and it be too late.

Many thanks

Jennifer xx xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Jennifer 

How wonderful of you to consider doing this for someone !!

I would have a look on either www.surrogacy.org.uk or www.surrogacyuk.org.uk

There tend to be differant age limits for host surrogacy (IVF) and straight surrogacy (home insemination) as for host you have to attend a clinic.

Hope this helps.

Please IM me if I can help further 

T xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks Tashja - I will have a good read


----------

